# only in america



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Found this on another site. It is called, Morelia spilota americana. I asked what type of carpets were bred together to produce it and they said they don't know, hence the name M.s.americana. Hope the pic works.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Just looks like an atherton to me.. Ideas??


----------



## BROWNS (May 6, 2005)

If it's American it'll be a mongrel but it has a nice pattern with heaps more what nay be yellow to black.There was an add on HERP TRADER with a few jungles that had a very sinilar pattern but the pics of them seem to have gone and been replaced by others...


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

It has a real nice pattern, I am just wondering what was bred to produce it. Coastal (Atherton) X Jungle??? That is what it looks like. IMO.


----------



## Magpie (May 6, 2005)

M. s. americana is a bit of a joke... it means almost no one in the US is sure of the purity of their carpets. A bit like a lot of the coastals floating round the aussie herp scene.


----------



## Hickson (May 6, 2005)

_Morelia spilota novaehollandiae_?



Hix


----------



## herptrader (May 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: only in america*

If it is the same add as I think it is I am the proud new owner of one of these hatchlings.

The photos of the parents do not do them justice. They are stand out animals - which is why I have one of the hatclings.

As hatchlings they are a sort of cream and black colour similar to the photo but with each shed the colour is starting to come out.

At $500 each these animals are a steal!

(The photo of the hatchlings was removed from the add because with a dozen animals in the image it was too small to make them out properly. There is a photo of one of the hatchlings along with the parents. The advertiser will send a larger version of the hatchling photo out on request to help people choose which ones they want.)



BROWNS said:


> If it's American it'll be a mongrel but it has a nice pattern with heaps more what nay be yellow to black.There was an add on HERP TRADER with a few jungles that had a very sinilar pattern but the pics of them seem to have gone and been replaced by others...


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: only in america*

Herptrader - I found this pic on an american based site. The owner of that snake is also from america.


----------



## moosenoose (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: only in america*

Looks like one of those Jaguar style carpets you see getting about :? Whatever they call it, it looks stunning. 

I still think a top example of a pure blood animal is just as nice as any hybrid hack. I wouldn't say no to anything that looked good though - as a matter of fact i wouldn't say no to any snake. Hmmm is it too late to change my APS signature to Snakeslut hehehehe :lol:


----------



## herptrader (May 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: only in america*

This I know. Browns was saying it looked like the photo that was attached to this paritucular ad on the Herp Trader. My comment was to the effect that as babies, Black and Gold jungles are a sort of creamy color (and black) - *very much like the one in your photo* - until their gold colour develops with age.

Further more, I have one of the hatchlings from the ad and have seen the parents and they are very bright yellow and black.



craig.a.c said:


> Herptrader - I found this pic on an american based site. The owner of that snake is also from america.


----------



## BROWNS (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: only in america*

Yeah i was just saying there were some jungles on the HERP TRADER with pics of some hatchlings and a couple had very similar patterning which would be what herptrader has and is talking about.

Did you get the one with the very similar pattern as the one pictured here herptrader?


----------



## herptrader (May 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: only in america*

We got first pick of the clutch and I must say they all looked very similar. They were all awesome looking. I would not mind if they kept their juvenile hues but ours is already starting to show a golder tinge.



BROWNS said:


> Yeah i was just saying there were some jungles on the
> HERP TRADER with pics of some hatchlings and a couple had very similar patterning which would be what herptrader has and is talking about.
> 
> Did you get the one with the very similar pattern as the one pictured here herptrader?


----------



## ErisKSC (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: only in america*

I don't understand hybridising!

Line breeding sure, i can handl that but intentionally crossing two recognised species is insanity, what happens if they escape!

I'm also a tropical fish keeper, and nothing gets my rage up more than flowerhorn cichlids and Aulonaocara hybrids, perosnally i think species crossing in captivity is irresposible.

Natural hybrids occur in many different animals but to think we can "replicate" naturally occuring hybridisation is ridiculous! As often it occurs through overlapping populations and a lack of suitable mates, and umpteen other environmental conditions we could never replicate or use to select a pair to breed with.

Hybrids Bad!


----------



## Hickson (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: only in america*

EricKSC: 

Stop beating around the bush and tell us how you REALLY feel about hybrids.



Hix


----------



## Jarvis78 (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: only in america*

GO HYBRINTERCROSSES!!!!!!!!
IF IT LOOKS GOOD BUY IF IT DONT, DON'T BUY IT


----------



## Jarvis78 (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: only in america*

by the way that is a very nice looking snake craiga.c.


----------



## Magpie (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: only in america*



> Line breeding sure, i can handl that but intentionally crossing two recognised species is insanity, what happens if they escape!




The same thing that happens when a coastal escapes in Murray Darling territory, it either survives and pollutes the gene pool or dies.,


----------



## kevyn (May 18, 2005)

You guys wouldn't believe the crosses that I've seen hatch out lately. I know most people there don't believe in hybrids and fair enough. I have a fairly different veiw of them. I was talking to one of the big breeders in the U.S., and they told me about a jcp/retic cross they are incubating eggs from. Can't wait to see those! The same breeders this year produced a woma/irian jaya carpet cross. Wild stuff being done. Even a couple I'm sworn to secrecy about.


----------



## Skorpious (May 18, 2005)

Frankly I think such big crosses (like totally different families) is stupid. Ah well not much can do about it.


----------



## Retic (May 18, 2005)

SOA, I wouldn't say most here don't agree, the more vocal don't agree but when you talk to people one on one the majority seem quite willing to accept them, I love them, I love colour morphs, the whole lot. As has been said, if you like them buy them and if you don't like them don't buy them.


----------



## Kenshin (May 18, 2005)

retic/jcp jesus i wouldent think that would even be possible there has to be some lab work involved could a jcp really try and mate a mature retic??? arnt hatchling retics close to the same size as adult jcp's

ud think one would be on the menu instead of in the bedroom..... same for carpets n woma's


----------



## kevyn (May 18, 2005)

Here's a link to the woma/irian jaya carpet cross. 

http://www.newenglandreptile.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1615



> retic/jcp jesus i wouldent think that would even be possible there has to be some lab work involved could a jcp really try and mate a mature retic??? arnt hatchling retics close to the same size as adult jcp's
> 
> ud think one would be on the menu instead of in the bedroom.....



If I could, I'd show you a pic that would make you believe that any snake, no matter how small, can breed to a giant. :wink:


----------



## Retic (May 18, 2005)

A hatchling Retic is somewhere under 3 feet in length but if they use dwarf retics like those found on some Indonesian Islands then it isn't too far fetched. A retic doesn't have to be 25 feet long to be mature.


----------



## Retic (May 18, 2005)

Unfortunately you need to subscribe to the forum to see the photo's. Could you post a link to the dealer that created the snake or even post a photo on here ?


----------



## NCHERPS (May 18, 2005)

Boa,
Just cut and paste the link, and then remove all the crap : IE: /forums......phpetc...
So: www.newenglandreptile.com is what your left with.

Or type it out as I have , whatevers easier.

Hope it helps.

Neil


----------



## Retic (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Neil,
I couldn't find the photo's of the snake in question but I did find loads of others and I shouldn't have looked. There some amazing snakes on there. :-(


----------



## ErisKSC (May 19, 2005)

I always thought herping was about conservation and love of the animals.

If you have to build your own animals then you don't love them from a conservation side.

I'm not picking on anyone, just airing my opinion.


----------



## Retic (May 19, 2005)

No that's fair enough, I don't think many on this forum have anything to do with conservation though, private keepers have little or no impact on wild populations either from the taking side or replenishing dwindling populations. 
Conservation is of major importance to me but keeping captive reptiles is done for the love of it, very few of us have animals that could ever be released into the wild. I think it is best not to confuse private keepers with conservation.


----------

